# Old School Jensen tweeters



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just thought some would like to see them. They are old school produced in the late 80's to early 90's. They look like a 3/4 dome. They caught my eye because they would bolt directly in my stock 06 tacoma locations I figured what the hell $23.00 and they are New old stock. They were made in the USA and look solid. Just a little history I could not pass up. These tweeters could be 15 to 20 years old.

Specs
RMS 75 Watts
Useable Freq 1700 to 24000
Qualified Freq 3000 to 23000
THD .3% (1watt @ 5khz)
Sens 94 db @ 4 volts 1 meter
Imp 4 ohm
Magnet type Strontium ferrite
Magnet weight 4.5 oz
model number J2094


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

they look like a helluva find. congrats.


----------

